# Pink Worm under a float?



## fold'em (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been reading up on this pink rubber worm under a float rig, and was wondering if anyone had any info/tips on this set up? Is it a good rig to use? I was wondering what size jig head I should use as far as weight goes? I have 1/8oz and 1/4oz jig heads. I'm planning on trying it this weekend on the river and I will report what I get if I catch any. Going to be a lot of trial and Error this weekend and I'm excited to hopefully hook into a few fish.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

There are some video's on youtube about it. After watching them I went out and bought some of the Gulp version. They worked good for suckers, but never had any hookups with any steelies while using them. 

I'm sure someone on here has had success using them, hopefully they can help you out


----------



## fold'em (Oct 13, 2009)

Already watched about every youtube video they have about pink worm under a bobber, but they never really tell you what size jig head they use? or what size split shots they use if your just running a hook and a worm. Figured someone would have some advice on this topic. Thanks for the info. Andy


----------



## Beer Baron (Dec 29, 2009)

brookies101 said:


> There are some video's on youtube about it. After watching them I went out and bought some of the Gulp version. They worked good for suckers, but never had any hookups with any steelies while using them.
> 
> I'm sure someone on here has had success using them, hopefully they can help you out


i have tried the pink gulp worms also, no luck here either. lots of guys on the west coast fish them. maybe in high dirty water, just not to natural or subtle. let us now if you have any luck.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

It's more of a NW U.S./BC technique...and a bit off Erie an Ontario.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Did someone get their hands on an STS?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

They don't eat those! :evil:

I have had success on them, usually when the water is high and dirty. I use a 1/8 or 1/16 oz head with them. There are certain time and places they work well. I have caught them in heavy pressure areas also. Pink isn't the only color that works....


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

Trout King said:


> They don't eat those! :evil:
> 
> I have had success on them, usually when the water is high and dirty. I use a 1/8 or 1/16 oz head with them. There are certain time and places they work well. I have caught them in heavy pressure areas also. Pink isn't the only color that works....


Trout King is right! Emphasis on "Heavy Pressure areas". Also, never leave home without actual night crawler's, especially 1 - 2 days after the first good warm rain! :lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nightcrawlers....the least used, most effective live bait for steelhead....


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

yep..if you can keep the suckers,eyes,browns and everything else off it..then you MIGHT catch a steel on em...and dont use a jig head on the pink worm..you want it to roll off bottom,,not bounce..and you dont need a float..simple bottom bounce rig with a slip weight will do the same...i personaly like the off yellow in 3 inch or char.3 inch..and use a size 10-12 bait holder hook threaded half way through worm..the little bait keepers help to keep the worm streight on the hook....for the jig head runners..they make a minnow/twister tail 2inch that comes in either black and silver or blue and silver..with a 1/4 oz jig head run under a bobber..keep bouncing the bobber...works also..or even a 1/4 oz white crappie jig run under a bobber works..just keep it bouncing..just my little tips..might help ya on your next trip..


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

try googling "san juan worm variations" images. been wanting to give these a shot in high or muddy waters.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Nightcrawlers....the least used, most effective live bait for steelhead


I don't know about most effective, but they do work well, and are overlooked. Something to have when all the fish have seen is eggs and wax. Up my way, most people think they're just a summer run bait.


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

uptracker said:


> Did someone get their hands on an STS?


hahaha - I was at the mall, picked up an STS from the stand, and man, I wanna start fishing for steelhead


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

I have had some pretty good success using plastics for steelies up here in the U.P. There isn't near the runs up this way and the few fish that are in the streams are a lot more pressured than you would think. I saw the pink worm videos and also checked out some In-Fisherman videos on their website about these Berkley Gulp 3" trout worms. They were fishing them the same way under a bobber on some Erie trib I believe it was. I don't have as much room to fish bobbers in most of my streams so I've adapted and fish the worm bottom bouncer style just like you would a spawn bag. Just a baitholder hook and you can also rig the worm snag-less, sort of like a texas rig style. With the worm pulled up the shank of the hook just a tad, and the point buried in the worm. Just enough split shot about 18" up from the hook to get it down to where you need it. Caught several steelies on it last year and a lot of trout while fishing. It is my new favorite tactic on these pressured fish up here since 90% of the fisherman up here use yarn or spawn bags, keeping it simple. This gives 'em something different to look at.


----------



## fold'em (Oct 13, 2009)

What is STS?


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

love that pic..shows how hard they hit..ill have to take some pics this fall of the salmon i catch,same hook placement...as per the "pink worm"..the trick works...and you dont have to use pink to get em..berkly,gulp and a few others make em in different colors..just have to try different colors to see what they want..the faster,darker the water..the brighter the color..(little note,yellow left in the sun for a day,turns almost a white) works in slower,cleaner water..


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Is that setup caled the "sagutuck wiggler"? Lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Ha ha, burke78 knows what the saugatuck wiggler is....... maybe he can explain that. Hehehe...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## kevinfitman (Feb 20, 2011)

Salmon
Trout
Steelhead

I thought every salmon / trout guy out there read the mag. It is a good tool, and when you are on vacation with the family, it's something to do, when the kido's are busy.


----------

